# Topics > Smart home > Home robots >  poiq, buddy robot, Sony Corporation, Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist2

Developer - Sony Corporation

poiq.sony.jp

----------


## Airicist2

Sony - FUTURE PROOF: your new best friend | Official video

Sep 6, 2022




> poiq  could be your new robot best friend — adorable, intuitive, and learning with everyday interaction. Its movements and eyes provide an expressive, immersive experience. It’s aiming the future of AI learning, told through an emotional interface.

----------


## Airicist2

Sony - FUTURE PROOF: What is the future of robot & human friendship? | Official video

Sep 6, 2022




> Meet poiq, your future buddy robot. Its AI gets smarter and more individualized through questions and conversations with users. Sony is reimagining communication and connection, and developing one-of-a-kind friendships between humans and robots in the process.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Sony has released the latest trailer of their AI Entertainment Robot “poiq”"

by Sinx
September 6, 2022

----------

